# San Leandro, Ca bicycle and car show



## Fonseca927 (Apr 4, 2022)

Just seen on Facebook…..


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 4, 2022)

My old stomping grounds.


----------



## StingrayRider (Apr 23, 2022)

Anyone know if this is a swap meet also or just a show ?


----------



## Fonseca927 (Apr 23, 2022)

StingrayRider said:


> Anyone know if this is a swap meet also or just a show ?



I believe just a show.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 23, 2022)

Not much notice, as always. How do the various organizers get the word out? A flyer at the laundromat?


----------



## StingrayRider (Apr 24, 2022)

If anyone goes, It would be kool to see some pics.


----------

